# Amaizablaze 4100



## ruger243 (Jan 27, 2015)

I just bought an Amaizablaze 4100.  I help a relative farm so I can get corn for a very reasonable price.  I had a wood stove and I realized being away from home didn't keep a house warm.  I am wondering if there is a way to adjust the combustion air on this stove.  What should the flame look like with optimal air settings?  The manual is very basic and does not address this.


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 27, 2015)

I can't even download a manual to try interpret something. Ads for them all over CL


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 27, 2015)

Here you are Bioburner http://www.spartacoop.com/uploads/content_files/Amaizablaze_Owners_Manual.pdf


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 27, 2015)

Only thing I can say after reading the entire manual is now I know why they struggled. No way to adjust for differant qualities of fuel.
Give them a call!


----------



## ruger243 (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you, I know the amaizablazes are not a popular stove.  I know of 2 people that live in my area that have had them for 15 years, bought at same time.  Both are snow flame brand.  They are not tinkerers, more install and use kind of guys.  I am not having any problems out of mine.  I just wanted to tinker with it and do my best to get the most out of it.


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 27, 2015)

Probably only thing really needed would be a way to control the exhaust either by a damper or reostat on the fan to control its speed to keep the flame from being real active and sucking out the heat by the exchangers to fast and keep the fire from cooling by running to much air thru the pot. Corn as you know has a range in test weight from 40's to 60's and just as important is trying to keep the RM as low as possible so your not making steam.


----------



## s12384j (Jan 28, 2015)

We have the same stove and also a snow flame brand. When we installed the amaizablaze we talked to guy in Sparta and he said to set the damper ( go in through the back panel just under the auger motor, there is a screw that you use a Allen head wrench on) turn it in all the way to the stop and out 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 turns. Now we found that going straight out the wall with the vent we had to only go about a turn out with it or the corn would burn up too fast on lower settings. It will be something you will have to play with to get it set right with your setup.


----------



## ruger243 (Jan 28, 2015)

I will try this this evening.


----------



## ruger243 (Feb 1, 2015)

I just wanted to update this post.  I adjusted the dampener, as described above.  I found the dampener had been left wide open by the last owner.  I am now running it about 2 turns open.  My wife is very happy with a 71 degree house.  I am getting this with the feed setting on 1.  It has not been very cold here temps in the upper 30's.


----------



## Bioburner (Feb 1, 2015)

Glad to hear. No need to heat the great outdoors.


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 1, 2015)

ruger243 said:


> I just wanted to update this post.  I adjusted the dampener, as described above.  I found the dampener had been left wide open by the last owner.  I am now running it about 2 turns open.  My wife is very happy with a 71 degree house.  I am getting this with the feed setting on 1.  It has not been very cold here temps in the upper 30's.



Thanks for the update ... always good to have information when the manual is minimal


----------



## ruger243 (Feb 2, 2015)

The dampener control, on the 4100, is a screw that turns so you can control the combustion air as it enters the burn pot.  So far I like this stove.  Especially the simplicity of it.  No circuit boards to mess with.  So far I have kept it clean and full of corn and it has done it's job.


----------

